

RubyMotion build system is now open source - joshaber
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/24197887535/community-open-source-updates

======
breckinloggins
I would love to see RubyMotion find a way to open-source its entire stack and
still be able to monetize.

Ideas:

\- Only charge a license fee if you intend to publish to the app store. True,
this would be hard to check, but I think it would let the ecosystem flourish

\- Give away the platform, sell premium documentation, screencasts, books,
etc. (Although I can't see this generating enough revenue. Maybe when combined
with some other approach?)

\- Make one kick-ass IDE that's leaps and bounds better than XCode (including
a better interface builder). Sell that. I favor this idea :)

~~~
adelevie
Laurent Sansonetti (creator of RM) was on the Ruby Rogues podcast
([http://rubyrogues.com/055-rr-rubymotion-with-laurent-
sansone...](http://rubyrogues.com/055-rr-rubymotion-with-laurent-sansonetti/))
and made a compelling case for the current pricing scheme. I won't paraphrase
Laurent, but if you're interested, listen for yourself.

------
rjsamson
Glad to see Laurent open sourcing this piece - hopefully it will lead to even
deeper community involvement. In the few short weeks since it was released,
RubyMotion already has a really impressive community behind it and I'm excited
to see what the future holds.

------
onlyup
Nice, I had not heard of RubyMotion. How does it work? Is there anything
similar for Android?

~~~
tar
Have you tried Ruboto (<http://ruboto.org/>) ?

~~~
pjmlp
This is not the same, because RubyMotion compiles directly to native code.

The best would be to have something that could make use of Android's NDK.

------
jjuliano
I just bought my copy of RubyMotion, does open sourcing the build-system means
that I can now build iOS apps using RubyMotion for Free? If so, I just wasted
$150 dollars...

------
pjmlp
It would be very nice to have a native code compiler for Ruby with support for
more than just iOS.

